# TB Roms



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Guess its happening, TB roms seem to be updating bi-weekly or less. Damn you nexus and razr!

And.... discuss! lol


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

... Is that bad? If there's nothing to update, then why should updates be pushed? It is unfortunate that development seems to have slowed. However, with ProTekk joining up with TeamBAMF and with Erishasnobattery helping ProTekk out with the ICS RIL for the TB, I wouldn't be shocked if a functional CM9 ROM cropped up in not too long. (I have no inside information regarding any of the devs mentioned, just speculating based on rumors and twitter)

I'm actually very excited









All the best,

-HG


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well yea but when you have good roms like MIUI handicapped by MMS not working, TeamBamf seems to of stopped all updates on the TB outside of attempts to get ICS working... I think the development is over until ICS hits more phones.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> Well yea but when you have good roms like MIUI handicapped by MMS not working, TeamBamf seems to of stopped all updates on the TB outside of attempts to get ICS working... I think the development is over until ICS hits more phones.


I'm okay with that.







Gingerbread is great (especially compared to stock), but ICS is going to be epic. CM9, CM9-based MIUI and ICS Sense (if that ever happens) will radically improve this device. And that's what I'm up for.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, idk im hoping my TB spontaneously combusts but then again.. im waiting for quad-core and integrated 4g (for better battery life) before I consider blowing a couple hundred on a phone that does nearly the same thing besides specs lol


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Really the gingerbread roms are a good as they are going to get, pick a ROM and relax







, I think we'll eventually get ics as Cm9 , I am looking forward to that.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> Really the gingerbread roms are a good as they are going to get, pick a ROM and relax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how some people are upset with their TB, it is a great phone if you love to tinker, and yes, development is slowing, but the quality of the roms are awesome. ICS will make it to our device, probably not OTA but we will get it. I'm happy with where everything is now. I came from the OG Droid, and if that phone is still being worked on, I have hope for the TB.


----------

